# Dart Frog call - How loud is loud?



## DartPlay

so, i'm looking into starting a dart frog wall. Can't dedicate a room for them so i'm going to do it in my living room. i don't want the calling to drive us crazy so
my question are:
1. Which species would you say has the loudest call?

2. And how loud is loud with the species you guys have? Say we use the iphone alarm at full blast as a reference. or maybe a cricket.
i've listened to the calls on youtube. and i don't have anywhere close where i can listen to them live. I have no reference to really how loud they are.

3. how often do they call? all day long? in spurts? everyday?


----------



## Dweezy247

It all depends on the type of dart frog you get.I own some Dendrobates azureus and Dendrobates tinctorius Patricias,and Ive never heard them calling at all,but have seen them calling.I can only speak for the 2 types I own,but have heard that most of the Dendrobates tinctorius are quiet buzzlike calls.They also come in wide range of colors/morphs.For loudest dart frog Id say Phyllobates,but could be wrong.They usually call in spurts,and as far as I know they only call during the day,and usually during breeding season or when your misting them.


----------



## Dendroguy

Leucs and Epipedobates have some of the louder calls. A few thumbs could also contend.

D


----------



## DartPlay

Dendroguy said:


> Leucs and Epipedobates have some of the louder calls. A few thumbs could also contend.
> 
> D


what is loud though? as loud as smoke detector going off? any decibel readings?
and how often do they call per day?

i'm looking to build a dozen tanks with pairs. will be putting it in an area that the family occupies and i don't want the calling to become a nuisance to the point i would have to relocate them. I will want more than just tincs which seem to be very quiet.


----------



## frog dude

Most ameerga species have ridiculously loud calls, so if noise is an issue I'd avoid those.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

If loud calls are not your thing, I would avoid Leucs. When my males start chirping away I can hear it from the other end of the house with the door closed. (love it)


----------



## DartPlay

Enlightened Rogue said:


> If loud calls are not your thing, I would avoid Leucs. When my males start chirping away I can hear it from the other end of the house with the door closed. (love it)


I'm fine with the loud calls. just depends on how long and often they are calling per day. So how often do ur Leucs call per day? I like the leucs call I've heard online.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

They usually start in the spring for a good couple of hours each morning (early)
I actually use them for my alarm clock.
It really is a beautiful call, probably my favorite with my Terribilis, though not as loud a close second.


----------



## Boondoggle

DartPlay said:


> I'm fine with the loud calls. just depends on how long and often they are calling per day. So how often do ur Leucs call per day? I like the leucs call I've heard online.


My loudest callers are my Lamasi, Epipedobates, Leucomelas, Ameerega, and Phyllobates. Out of all of them I would say the Phyllobates (bicolor) are the loudest, and call the most frequently. They are calling when they are breeding so if you keep your tank like most keepers do that can be all year. No Decibel readings but loud enough to be distracting if your trying to concentrate on something. I definitely wouldn't want any of those frogs in the same room as the TV. 

If you want a frog with an inaudible call get a pair of tinctorius. They come in a million flavors, have basic care needs, are almost always visible and you can barely make out the call.


----------



## DartPlay

Boondoggle said:


> My loudest callers are my Lamasi, Epipedobates, Leucomelas, Ameerega, and Phyllobates. Out of all of them I would say the Phyllobates (bicolor) are the loudest, and call the most frequently. They are calling when they are breeding so if you keep your tank like most keepers do that can be all year. No Decibel readings but loud enough to be distracting if your trying to concentrate on something. I definitely wouldn't want any of those frogs in the same room as the TV.
> 
> If you want a frog with an inaudible call get a pair of tinctorius. They come in a million flavors, have basic care needs, are almost always visible and you can barely make out the call.


Thanks all the responses. I'm getting a better sense of the call level. I like all the calls and want to get a variety, but I don't want it to be constant where it becomes annoying and I regret placing them in the living room.


----------



## randommind

DartPlay said:


> ...i don't want the calling to drive us crazy





DartPlay said:


> ... i don't want the calling to become a nuisance...





DartPlay said:


> ...just depends on how long and often they are calling per day.





DartPlay said:


> ... I don't want it to be constant where it becomes annoying and I regret placing them in the living room.



While I can certainly appreciate the concern and forethought going into your decision to expand your collection; you may want to consider simply adding a single enclosure/pair of frogs at a time as opposed to jumping in head first with...




DartPlay said:


> ...i'm looking to build a dozen tanks with pairs



Taking it slow will not only give your family time to adjust, but also allow you to develop over time the proper husbandry techniques involved in keeping such a large collection. More often than not, those that go from zero-to-ninety in two seconds flat...lose control and find themselves posting in the classifieds as they consider their next endeavor.

If you do decide to move forward with 12 tanks in the living room, the calling will likely be the least of your concerns. You should also take a minute and consider: the feeders that WILL find their way onto your couch, the smell of producing enough flies for 24+ frogs, having tank lights on while trying to watch a movie, and as unfortunate as it may be...the fact that as hard as we all try, only a few really have a nice and organized frog wall/room/rack.


----------



## Boondoggle

DartPlay said:


> Thanks all the responses. I'm getting a better sense of the call level. I like all the calls and want to get a variety, but I don't want it to be constant where it becomes annoying and I regret placing them in the living room.


I enjoy the calls. Like ER says, they make a great alarm clock. I share my office with most of the frogs, though, and sometimes when I'm frustratedly struggling with the computer and they are calling like crazy I want to yell "Are you serious???!"

About the only they don't call is night, except for the rare occasion when they do. The tincs on the other hand seem to call after lights out for a bit, but it's very quiet. I owned Azureus for like two years before I realized that I'd been hearing little grunting calls for a while.

*Edit: What Randommind said in the previous post is about the best advice anybody could give you.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Boondoggle said:


> I enjoy the calls. Like ER says, they make a great alarm clock. I share my office with most of the frogs, though, and sometimes when I'm frustratedly struggling with the computer and they are calling like crazy I want to yell "Are you serious???!"
> .


My wife on more than one occasion has asked my Leucs to shut the **** up.

Of coarse it`s ok when her damn cat is howling at 3am.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue




----------



## DartPlay

randommind said:


> While I can certainly appreciate the concern and forethought going into your decision to expand your collection; you may want to consider simply adding a single enclosure/pair of frogs at a time as opposed to jumping in head first with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it slow will not only give your family time to adjust, but also allow you to develop over time the proper husbandry techniques involved in keeping such a large collection. More often than not, those that go from zero-to-ninety in two seconds flat...lose control and find themselves posting in the classifieds as they consider their next endeavor.
> 
> If you do decide to move forward with 12 tanks in the living room, the calling will likely be the least of your concerns. You should also take a minute and consider: the feeders that WILL find their way onto your couch, the smell of producing enough flies for 24+ frogs, having tank lights on while trying to watch a movie, and as unfortunate as it may be...the fact that as hard as we all try, only a few really have a nice and organized frog wall/room/rack.


i hear you randommind. great advice. i wasnt planning on building and filling all the tanks at once. wouldn't have the time or money to take that on (at least at this moment in life). it would be slowly throughout a few of years before i get to that many tanks (if i ever get to that many). just getting as much info as i can,so i can at least start of on the right foot. i have only one tank with byh tincs and im itching to get at least another tank going with another species (leucs, terribilus or pumilios). just wanted to get thoughts about the callings of louder frogs.

i really enjoyed building the tanks. my creative side doesnt get used enough and this definitely uses that!


----------



## jmdelarosa55

Enlightened Rogue said:


> My wife on more than one occasion has asked my Leucs to shut the **** up.
> 
> Of coarse it`s ok when her damn cat is howling at 3am.



HAHA! You make me want to get a dozen tanks setup for this reason alone.


----------



## Gamble

If you want to avoid nonstop & annoying, then stay away from Santa Isabels (Anthonyi/Tricolor) & Vittatus.


----------



## DartPlay

Gamble said:


> If you want to avoid nonstop & annoying, then stay away from Santa Isabels (Anthonyi/Tricolor) & Vittatus.


hmm, good to know. the Isabels were on my list of needs (er wants).


----------

